# Muffler blowin sparks - chainsaw



## blades (Oct 12, 2010)

So as the title says, sparks from Muffler not a lot just a few here and there. Dolmar 7900, stock 32" bar working on big sugar maple. Run fuel mix at about 3 oz. to gallon, Just carbon build up or indicative of some other pending problem? Saw is about 8 years old and gets a fair amount of use as I cut split stack about 10 cords a year. I also wanted to increase the oil flow to the chain but I do not seem to be able to turn the adjustment which is a plastic screw with a spring behind it. Feels like the spring has bit into the plastic refusing to allow adj. I am not familiar with major tearing down of chainsaws.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 12, 2010)

Unless its making some oddball mechanical noise , Id say its probably just carbon embers yer seeing burning. Id pull the muffler and plug and check your exhaust outlet and peek inside the jug and just make sure though. Never hurts to maybe clean out the muffler of oil residue/carbon buildup


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ditto what Johndirt says. if you have a plugged up spark arrestor screen you can burn it off with a torch, being careful not to heat the wire past a dull red,
then drop it in cold water, if that doesn't get all the carbon off reheat let er cool and thump it a time or two.
Good Luck


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (Oct 15, 2010)

it just occurred to me another indicator of a plugged exhaust is increased carb noise when you open the throttle, wooab! wooab!

no encores on the sound effects


----------



## blades (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, I will look into it later today.


----------

